# anyone in or near northwest Indiana



## HeY iTs ScOTtY

just wondering if anyone on here lives near or in northwest Indiana and is interested in creating a photo club that can meet like once a month or something to take pictures and hang out? if anyone is interested message me or post here. definitely add me to your friends list though.


----------



## MarkV1184

It depends how northwest you are. I'm out in the chicago area suburbs, so indiana isn't too far of a drive.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY

i live near merrillville, in. its right outside gary.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Check out meetup.com. Very good place to start this kind of group. It does cost a bit of money to get it started and once you start one you have to be willing to work at it. Meaning you have to make things happen.

I do a bit of work with meetup because I like the idea and the two main problems I see are organizers who are not doing anything to get the group going or have no idea what they really want this group to do.

You may also find out there is already a photo group in your general area.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY

thanks for the info, im gonna check it out now.


----------



## ::trainwreck::

I'd be down for a Northwest IN photo club, I live right next to South Bend.


----------



## MelmoK

Just south of South Bend here.


----------



## polysom01

In Hebron, just East of Crown Point, Southwest of Valparaiso




Canon F1
Canon FD 28mm 2.8,50mm 1.4, 50mm 3.5, 85mm 1.2, 200mm 2.8, 70mm-210mm,  500mm reflex
Olympus E-420
Kit lens Zuiko 14-44mm
Minolta to 4/3 Olympus adapter
28mm 2.8, 45mm 2.0 Rokkor, 50mm 2.0, 135mm 2.0


----------



## kinghen

any one ever get together i'm in Portage.
Henry


----------



## LisaWarner

I live in DeMotte and I am interested! Lisawarner10@yahoo.com


----------

